# Cologne?



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

questions for the trads:
do you wear it?
how often?
what kind (and in your opinion is it trad)?


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

Brooks used to offer a very nice scent: "44" after the street corner upon which the HQ is centered!:icon_smile_wink: 

Cordially,

Spooter


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I wear "London" by Paul Smith everyday--one spray on the chest, one on the back of the neck.

TT


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

knickerbacker said:


> questions for the trads:
> do you wear it?
> how often?
> what kind (and in your opinion is it trad)?


Yes
Weekends only, never to work
Clubman, Lilac Vegetal


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Yes
> Weekends only, never to work
> Clubman, Lilac Vegetal


Me too, except I put a very little bit on during the week and rarely on the weekend.


----------



## DOn_Gotti (May 22, 2006)

Everyday a little Green Irish Tweed by Creed or a little bit of Aramis.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, mostly on weekends, Polo Blue and Burberry Grey Flannel (I think that's the name that rubbed off the bottle), and I have no idea if it's TRAD.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I have always worn the original Polo cologne (green bottle), and Tuscany by Aramis.

eagle,

Is it Burberry or Grey Flannel by Geoffrey Beene?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I have always worn the original Polo cologne (green bottle), and Tuscany by Aramis.
> 
> eagle,
> 
> Is it Burberry or Grey Flannel by Geoffrey Beene?


Laxplayer, it's actually Burberry Brit for Men. The logo on the front of the bottle had been destroyed by time but, a second look resulted in discovery of readable product information on the bottom of the bottle. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

You know, I've never really worn cologne to work after reading an old thread on Ask Andy about how most people detested the idea. However, I have to admit that I like the idea and I might decide to do it at some point. Not only do I enjoy catching a whiff of some other gentleman's cologne in the office occasionally, but I still remember my dad getting home from work (back when he used to wear suits to work, curse you wretched dress-casual dress codes!) when I was a child and smelling of Aramis.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Rarely use the stuff, but when I do its either Royal Lyme or Bay Rum.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Occasionally put the stuff on, either for work or play. But, of course, in discreet quantities only.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I've always felt it not for me, and put it in the category of jewelry for men (other than class or wedding rings). 

My dad always smelled of williams' 'lectric shave or skin bracer, by mennen.

However, after recent review I like the idea of the bay rhum scents, but I think it is too late to break out cologne or scent now....oh well! I work with two other male lawyers only (no secretaries). It might come off weird if I start wearing a scent. 

Maybe I'll try some for evening occasions out with my wife. She might like the change!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

After every shave a touch of Caswell Massey "Number Six".


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I wear cologne every day, mostly Rykiel Homme, but sometimes Burberry Weekend.

Brian


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

patchouli.

i'm kidding. (not that I have anything against patchouli ...) 

somehow, aftershave/cologne never made it into my daily routine, but i have a 15-yr old bottle of Brooks Brothers sandalwood with one-third left ... which is probably spoiled by time. It's not that I wouldn't mind smelling full of goodness, but after 17 years of marriage, my wife might begin to wonder why I'd suddenly changed my ways.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

The only fragrance I allow myself at work is aftershave, either Polo Safari or Trumper's Sandalwood. I also have the Safari cologne, it is the one my wife likes best. 

As a side note, did any of you see the list of fragrances worn by famous men in history that are still available today in the Esquire Black Book? That you can still buy the cologne worn by Winston Churchill is not that surprising, but that the colognes worn by George III, George Washinton, and Napoleon are still around was a surprise.


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

Speaking of which--history--Guerlain's _Imperiale_ is my summer cologne, along with Lilac Vegetal & Lauder for Men all of which are cool & wet. In the winter it's Halston Limited, which is probably not Trad and which is no longer produced but I bought a lifetime supply as soon as I discovered ebay.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

agnash said:


> As a side note, did any of you see the list of fragrances worn by famous men in history that are still available today in the Esquire Black Book? That you can still buy the cologne worn by Winston Churchill is not that surprising, but that the colognes worn by George III, George Washinton, and Napoleon are still around was a surprise.


What was the George III cologne?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I have davidoff cool water. Lol. 

I rarely use it.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gents*

Gentlemen

I still like the Casswell Massey Greenbrair, and also 4711 from Germany.
I have tried most of them out there.
Yes, have used Pinaud and Lilac Vegetal all my life, my weekend stuff.

Nice day gents


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I like a lot of colognes. Usually I wear Desire by Dunhill but, lately I like Dolce and Gabanna for men. I love GIT alas, I cannot afford a bottle at the moment. Another good scent is A*Men sweet and spicy at the same time. Creed makes a lot of wonderful scents like Bois du Portugal.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Penhaligon's Castile

I'm not a big fan of cologne and only wear it on rare occasions.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Speas said:


> Rarely use the stuff, but when I do its either Royal Lyme or Bay Rum.


Those two for me as well


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Speas said:


> Rarely use the stuff, but when I do its either Royal Lyme or Bay Rum.


I've never tried Royal Lyme, although I do like the scent. My grandfather used to wear it.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I wear it everyday, almost at all times. It is just as important to me as my choice of clothing. It is all about presentation of one's self, both for the effect it has on others' perception of me as well as my own self-awareness and esteem.

Collecting fragrances is also a fun hobby and can be as consuming as clothes. (I rotate amongst about 40 colognes, and that is nowhere near the amount that some scentaholics employ!) Perfumery is a wonderful art.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Gentlemen, 
Thanks for your replies- I realized after posting the thread that I neglected to answer the questions I posed.
I wear cologne infrequently. When I was an especially preppy kid at 14, I wore polo but gave it up before a bottle could run out.
I use bay rum as an after-shave, very sparingly when I use it which isn't too often. Less often would be the use of royal lyme and I guess that makes three for that scenario.
I really have no idea if it's trad or not. I was thinking about this while reading an article on water resources in The New Yorker magazine which stated that the US uses more water per person than any other population worldwide (Hey, it's hard to wash off those more barrels of crude per person than used by any other nation's populace!). Britain was next, then the rest of Europe, by half . I always thought of cologne being more "continental" which is a belief supported in my mind by an awareness of which Western European country consumes the least soap per person.
(I am not saying that if you use cologne you are masking BO or are deficient in hygiene , but there is a historical relationship between the two from the days before bathing was common).
I think that cologne when used sparingly is a good thing. I feel that it's something that only those in very close or intimate proximity to the wearer should be able to detect, and even then, sparingly.
When cologne or perfume are used too heavily, I find it really disgusting, but that's just my taste. I would imagine that those on the board who use it regularly do so with good taste. 
Thank You,
screen name Knickerbacker


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

I do have a seasonal rotation, and I enjoy the anticipation of switching to a new fragrance, when the time comes.

In the summer, I wear Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet (somewhat floral, but very lime-y, and purportedly W. Churchill's preference). The scent doesn't last on me long, though.

In the fall, it's Grey Flannel. This goes way back to my undergraduate days. The smell brings me back to sunny crisp days on campus every darn time.

In the winter, I wear Knize Ten. It is Austrian, and is very robust, with leather, wood and tobacco notes.

Occassionally, I will mix in a little bay rum or the green bottle Polo. I agree with Mr. Wolff above, perfumery is an important part of my wardrobe, and I admire these scents like I do a good cigar or a bottle of wine.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

High Karate, by the handful&#8230;reapply at noon.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Penhaligon's opus 1870 as well as some Creed (especially the Bois de ... and Green Tweed)


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> I have always worn the original Polo cologne (green bottle)


Always. I keep going back to it. When it works, it works....


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Allen said:


> High Karate, by the handful&#8230;reapply at noon.


Does this overpower the gin?


----------



## Towner (Jun 23, 2006)

Blenheim Bouquet by Penhaligon's-------my all-time favourite. I especially like it on the cooler Fall days. I also wear a scent called Incense by Commes des Garcons. It smells like the incense burned during high Mass in the Episcopal Church (I like this in the winter). On occasion, I wear Bel Ami by Hermes which is a very leathery, masculine scent---also an old favourite. 

Towner


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Eau Savage


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

agnash said:


> The only fragrance I allow myself at work is aftershave, either Polo Safari or Trumper's Sandalwood. I also have the Safari cologne, it is the one my wife likes best.
> 
> As a side note, did any of you see the list of fragrances worn by famous men in history that are still available today in the Esquire Black Book? That you can still buy the cologne worn by Winston Churchill is not that surprising, but that the colognes worn by George III, George Washinton, and Napoleon are still around was a surprise.


Yes indeed. It would be interesting for members to analyse what makes a fragrance stand such an extremely long test of time. Personally having been exposed (in a marketing/professional sense) to every fragrance launch of the last ten years, it would be interesting to discuss what makes a mens frag really, truly pass the test of time - i mean last 40, 80, hell 150 years rather than what the frag industry regards as a long seller - something that can last two or four years......my money would be on the naturally gatherred and processed, at which Creed still resolutely excells. Thank the lord that some stick (against everything) to their guns.

Mine, BTW, is Original Vetiver since the year i graduated from Brut. Which makes many american men wonder if im queer (who bloody cares) and, fortunately, women, including the wife, swoon on a regular basis. Hurrah!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

nicksull said:


> Mine, BTW, is Original Vetiver since the year i graduated from Brut. _*Which makes many american men wonder if im queer*_ (who bloody cares) and, fortunately, women, including the wife, swoon on a regular basis. Hurrah!


I was discussing this phenomenon with a friend of mine who takes a similar interest in clothes. The Standard Attitude of the American Male when confronted with something he's too stupid or lazy to understand is to label it "gay." That way, anybody who objects is obviously "gay" as well; otherwise he wouldn't be defending this "gay" stuff.

Back to cologne - ever had the sickening feeling you were perhaps a little too enthusiastic when you applied the stuff in the morning? And what can you do about it? Trying to sponge some off just seems to compound the problem.

I only use the Pinaud aftershaves and those only on my neck but every once in a while I overdo it. The Lilac Vegetal is easy to overdo; Clubman less so.

Pinaud makes a Bay Rum I tried once. It smells like mosquito repellant.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I was discussing this phenomenon with a friend of mine who takes a similar interest in clothes. The Standard Attitude of the American Male when confronted with something he's too stupid or lazy to understand is to label it "gay." That way, anybody who objects is obviously "gay" as well; otherwise he wouldn't be defending this "gay" stuff.
> 
> Back to cologne - ever had the sickening feeling you were perhaps a little too enthusiastic when you applied the stuff in the morning? And what can you do about it? Trying to sponge some off just seems to compound the problem.
> 
> ...


Jesus Patrick, that is so gay..just kidding....anyway, I've used bay rum of a few different brands and price ranges. On a whim, I bought a bottle from the health food co-op because it was cheap ($8.00) "Caribbean imported bay rum key lime" distributed by body crystal. Oddly enough, on par with the best @ $1.00 an ounce.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the Pinaud Clubman, both in a tonic and the powder. Reminds me of the Brut, by Faberge that I used to wear as a kid, and I like if for that reason. It's a good old-man-barbershop smell.

Speaking of overkill, my wife once dropped a glass bottle of Chanel in the bathroom. It shattered, and the whole joint smelled like a (high priced) cathouse for a week...

Towner,

Would that be "Avignon" from theIncense by Commes des Garcons series? On your recommendation, I read some reviews. It seems there is a series of several such fragrances. What you describe, and what I saw in a few reviews leads me to believe it is Avignon. One review on basenotes.com said, _"__Avignon expertly recreates this smell of incomprehenible 'oldness'."_

I have not experienced anything as elevating, sublime and transcendent as a high Episcopal midnight Christmas Eve mass. Imagine all that in a bottle! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

Allen: Isn't that Hai Karate? My dad had a dusty bottle in the back of the bathroom closet - probably a gift from someone. In the medicine cabinet there was a bottle of Royal Bay Rhum - which is what I use, maybe every other day. I really like the Burt's Bees bay rum aftershave balm (sadly discontinued). It feels really good after scraping my face, but I have to be careful not to overapply. 

I heard somewhere that a woman's perfume should be percieved as she walks past, but one should only notice a man's cologne at the moment of a kiss. Would that more salesmen and college students knew that!

All my newfound interest in dressing and grooming (thanks to the forum) has got me thinking about getting a little crazy and adding Royal Lyme to the mix, but I may just mull that over for a few months, or years before pulling the trigger.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Nordicnomad said:


> I heard somewhere that a woman's perfume should be percieved as she walks past, but one should only notice a man's cologne at the moment of a kiss. Would that more salesmen and college students knew that!


Nicely stated- thanks


----------



## ReppStripe (Dec 30, 2005)

I enjoy wearing colognes. My current Top 5:

1. Geo. Trumper's Eucris
2. Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet
3. Truefitt & Hill's Grafton
4. Penhaligon's Duoro/Lords
5. Brooks Brothers 1818


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Nordicnomad said:


> I heard somewhere that a woman's perfume should be percieved as she walks past, but one should only notice a man's cologne at the moment of a kiss. Would that more salesmen and college students knew that!
> 
> All my newfound interest in dressing and grooming (thanks to the forum) has got me thinking about getting a little crazy and adding Royal Lyme to the mix, but I may just mull that over for a few months, or years before pulling the trigger.


I would suggest that only perceiving a cologne at the moment of a kiss may be a little conservative. I guess it depends on a person's reason for wearing cologne, but if like me if it is for reasons of both personal enjoyment and how you want to present yourself to others, then you have to go a least a little heavier on the bottle trigger than that. My goal is that the sillage extends no more than reasonable personal space...an arm's length, say. That is indeed a little heavier than "the moment of a kiss", but still is not announcing myself to a room prior to my entry. 

If you like Royall Lyme, make sure to consider some other similar (but possibly better crafted) products. In the end, Royall's Lyme and Bay Rum really seem to be designed as quick, pick-me-up, reinvigorating splashes...they will generally not be detectable on your skin longer than an hour (much less than that for the Bay Rum). As far as classic lime fragrances, I vastly prefer Truefitt & Hill's West Indian Limes - it is much better made and will indeed function as an eau de toilette as far as lasting power goes. Again, it all depends on your purpose of wearing the cologne, but personally find it hard to justify the cost of splashes, as opposed to EDT's.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*My tastes in cologne are fairly Trad, I think . . .*

. . . I prefer lighter colognes, usually citrus-based.

In rotation, I wear:

Trumper's Skye
Penhaligon's Castile (more summer than winter)
Asprey Purple Water (more summer than winter)
Annick Goutal's Eau d'Hadrien (though it doesn't last on me at all {( )
Penhaligon's Racquets (more winter than summer)
Penhaligon's Eau sans Pareil (no longer made, I bought up whatever I could in visits to several of their shops in NYC and London)
Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet (only in the cooler months)
Floris Elite (only in cooler weather)

I used to wear Guerlain's Habit Rouge, but ran out of it several years ago, and never replaced it.

Weekends, it's R&G Extra-Vieille


----------



## Towner (Jun 23, 2006)

Mad4Madras said:


> I have the Pinaud Clubman, both in a tonic and the powder. Reminds me of the Brut, by Faberge that I used to wear as a kid, and I like if for that reason. It's a good old-man-barbershop smell.
> 
> Speaking of overkill, my wife once dropped a glass bottle of Chanel in the bathroom. It shattered, and the whole joint smelled like a (high priced) cathouse for a week...
> 
> ...




*Mad4Madras:*

*Indeed, it is Avignon. Rest assured that it smells exactly like the incense that is burned during High Mass in the Episcopal (and Catholic) Church. I wore it to church a few Sundays prior to Christmas last year and my Priest actually thought someone was swinging the censer. I'd reccomend it for sure. I buy mine from Luckyscent in CA. *

*Towner*


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Dr. Tichenor's, sparingly.
However, I nearly asphyxiated last week when I gave six 15 year olds a ride to the football game, right after they showered and slathered on half a bottle of Polo between them. I drove around with the windows open for half an hour. I can still smell the stuff.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A glut on smells-there are too many artificial scents. I blame Bath and Body Works as well as The Yankee Candle Co...and Glade, I blame them as well. Nothing smells good anymore. It's just unbounded, everything is scented. I hate it all, I hate everything. Anymore, only a laundry room full of freshly (Tide) washed shirts hanging dry smells good to me. 

Beeps and chimes, I hate those well. What doesn't beep? Who doesn't beep? Damn it all!

*Clubman talc, but only applied with a best badger.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom,

Reminds me of the time my dog caught the business-end of a skunk.


Allen,

May I suggest a long walk with the dog, followed by a good book and a dram, in front of a roaring fire? A tried-and-true antidote to all this 21st century humbuggery.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

When I am feeling particularly Trad I wear Penhaligon's Lords now known as Duoro for some inexplicable reason; or Taylor's of Old Bond St. Sandalwood.

Joe


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Allen said:


> A glut on smells-there are too many artificial scents. I blame Bath and Body Works as well as The Yankee Candle Co...and Glade, I blame them as well. Nothing smells good anymore. It's just unbounded, everything is scented. I hate it all, I hate everything. Anymore, only a laundry room full of freshly (Tide) washed shirts handing dry smells good to me.
> 
> Beeps and chimes, I hate those well. What doesn't beep? Who doesn't beep? Damn it all!
> 
> *Clubman talc, but only applied with a best badger.


Amen!

The only scented things I use are my deodorant, and occasionally aftershave, both of which are old spice. I have always found cologne to be unnecesarry at best, and repulsive at worst. And the only two settings for the phone are vibrate and off.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I have always worn the original Polo cologne (green bottle)


The last time I used cologne (mid-1990's), I wore Polo. I still like it, but when you're caring for patients with nausea, allergies, breathing problems, etc., any scent is potentially offensive. Nobody in my office is permitted to wear perfume or cologne, for that reason. I've gotten so out of the habit that I don't even bother with it in the evenings or on weekends anymore.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*cologne*

I do not wear cologne. I do use facial skin moisturizer like Kiehl's ultra facial cream after shaving and before going to bed.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

KentW said:


> The last time I used cologne (mid-1990's), I wore Polo. I still like it, but when you're caring for patients with nausea, allergies, breathing problems, etc., any scent is potentially offensive. Nobody in my office is permitted to wear perfume or cologne, for that reason. I've gotten so out of the habit that I don't even bother with it in the evenings or on weekends anymore.


I don't wear cologne to the office for the same reason. I would hate to set up a meeting with a client, only to find out that they have severe allergies to perfume or cologne. I only wear it in the evenings if we go out somewhere or on weekends.


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

Occasional use of Old Spice spray cologne and/or aftershave when I feel I need it.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*old spice*

i think this was the real trad deal. a trad wouldnt spend big $ on some euro import, perfectly happy w/ what the local drugstore offers.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

stcolumba said:


> Eau Savage


Nice.

I haven't purchased it in eons. It has gotten pretty steep, hasn't it?


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

No cologne for me, my wife likes it that way.


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

No cologne, way too heavy, but Old Spice after shave and deodorant, everyday of my life since I was 16 . . .

(can't believe I read through this entire thread, and then actually posted)


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Sex Panther


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Andersdad said:


> Sex Panther


_It's called Sex Panther by Odeon. It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good._


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

I feel obligated to clarify that Dr. Tichenor's is actually marketed as an "antiseptic mouthwash" (dilute it yourself, 5 parts H2O to 1 part Dr. T's). Only among the cognoscenti is it used, full strength, as an aftershave. I understand that it is used full strength by the drunkoscenti, as well.

"Gargle. Wince. Repeat."

Yours,


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

ASF said:


> Nice.
> 
> I haven't purchased it in eons. It has gotten pretty steep, hasn't it?


Yes it has. But compared to other more trendy scents, it is still "reasonable".


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> _It's called Sex Panther by Odeon. It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good._


I've hunted, I fish, I own guns, but somehow if that's for real I find it somewhat offensive.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> I've hunted, I fish, I own guns, but somehow if that's for real I find it somewhat offensive.


Actually it's just a silly quote from Anchorman.

*Brian Fantana*: No, she gets a special cologne... It's called Sex Panther by Odeon. It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good. 
*Ron Burgundy*: It's quite pungent. 
*Brian Fantana*: Oh yeah. 
*Ron Burgundy*: It's a formidable scent... It stings the nostrils. In a good way. 
*Brian Fantana*: Yep. 
*Ron Burgundy*: Brian, I'm gonna be honest with you, that smells like pure gasoline.


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

*Eau Savage*

After reading about it in the Official Preppy Handbook (10+ year ago) I tried Eau Savage and have been hooked ever since.

Very citrusy, so it's expecially great for daytime / summertime. It's understated, so it doesn't "announce" itself around corners.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Obligatory Ron Burgandy follow up:

Veronica Corningstone: My God, what is that smell? Oh. 
Brian Fantana: That's the smell of desire my lady. 
Veronica Corningstone: God no, it smells like, like a used diaper... filled with... Indian food. Oh, excuse me. 
Brian Fantana: You know, desire smells like that to some people

sorry....:icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

lostinaustin said:


> After reading about it in the Official Preppy Handbook (10+ year ago) I tried Eau Savage and have been hooked ever since.
> 
> Very citrusy, so it's expecially great for daytime / summertime. It's understated, so it doesn't "announce" itself around corners.
> 
> ...:icon_smile:


Something that I did not know until someone pointed it out to me was that Eau Savage was named after an Australian born fashion expert named Percy Savage.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Amen. I've received any number of others as gifts and even tried a few on my onw but Old Spice it's been since high school and I think it won't change as long as it's offered. Anyone old enough to remember Old Spice Burley and Old Spice Lime?


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

Bay Rum for me. It smells good, but not perfumey. My ex girly gave me some Nautica, but it smells too much like a woman. Maybe I'll spray it on when I start going to a hair stylist, which will be never. Nothing like a straight razor and some Bay rum aye me lads.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Christian Dior*



lostinaustin said:


> After reading about it in the Official Preppy Handbook (10+ year ago) I tried Eau Savage and have been hooked ever since.


Ditto, except for the time line. Read the OPH in 1980, and got hooked on Eau Sauvage when a friend bought me a bottle for Christmas.

I've tried the Eau Sauvage Extreme, but the original is my favorite.

Sometimes my kids buy me a generic from the Dollar Store. Jordache's texture of Polo, that sort of thing. I don't mind some of them, but my wife hates them all. She loves Eau Sauvage, and so I need to invest in another bottle.


----------

